# 2012 Trek X-Caliber



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the site. Just want to ask if anyone has the new 2012 Trek X-Caliber? I'm suppose to get mine Tuesday. Just wanted to see if people are loving it. I'll post some pictures when I get it.


----------



## davidrode (Nov 7, 2009)

*2012 x caliber*

Just received mine today... 1st new bike in 10 years.
Going from a trek 4900 to this is going to rake some use to.
Bars seem to be the 1st thing I may replace. Dont feel in proportion with the rest of the bike..... Meaning to wide.... Feels more like a beach cruiser.
Hayes disc are making noise when cornering... Hope this works itself out soon.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool. Can u post some pictures? I thought the 2012 came with Avid brakes? I should get mine tomorrow. It's been a long wait.


----------



## davidrode (Nov 7, 2009)

*2012 Trek X Caliber*

I just measured the bars,... they are 5 inches wider my other.
As well you are correct Avid brakes


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks man. That is one good looking bike!!! I'm so excited to get mine. I just started riding mountain bikes this year. I been riding a 26" walmart for the last 6 months and fell in love with riding. So I did a major upgrade to the X-Cal.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh one other thing, do u happen to know the weight?


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

davidrode said:


> Hayes disc are making noise when cornering... Hope this works itself out soon.
> Good luck and enjoy!


what kind of noise are they making? front or back or both? if it's rubbing only when cornering, check the tightness of the front/back skewers. obviously, it can be something else but doesn't hurt to check the skewers first.

are the msrps i've been hearing at 1399 correct?

enjoy!
ez


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Eric Z said:


> what kind of noise are they making? front or back or both? if it's rubbing only when cornering, check the tightness of the front/back skewers. obviously, it can be something else but doesn't hurt to check the skewers first.
> 
> are the msrps i've been hearing at 1399 correct?
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct. $1399. Last year (2011) it was $1619.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Graysku11 said:


> Yes that is correct. $1399. Last year (2011) it was $1619.


it's about time some msrps drop a bit. i wonder if many shops will then lower the price much below that price then. i was happy when my wife was able to get her 2011 for 1250 in the spring.

enjoy- that's a great bike!


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice to see you got your bike. Have fun riding!


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Daverode, 
Got my bike yesterday (finally) I love it. U are right the bars are long!!! My question to you is this. What front derailleur did yours come with?


----------



## hoofmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

Pretty cool. My brother has the 2011


----------



## raptor0443 (Jun 8, 2010)

awsome bike!


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I got my bike!! I got it last Tuesday, I have worked so much Overtime at work that I've only been able to ride it once for about 3 miles. I'm going to try and go today after work. I'll post some pictures as soon as I get a chance. I'm just ready to ride!!!


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

2010 X-Cal

The first thing I changed was the bars but not because they were too wide, they were too narrow and too flat on the 2010 for my liking. I switched to a Deus from RaceFace. Soon to have the 2012 XT brakes and C29Crossmax wheels. Start saving your money now and when you get ready to upgrade some components start with the wheelset.



Enjoy your new ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Loonytik said:


> 2010 X-Cal
> 
> The first thing I changed was the bars but not because they were too wide, they were too narrow and too flat on the 2010 for my liking. I switched to a Deus from RaceFace. Soon to have the 2012 XT brakes and C29Crossmax wheels. Start saving your money now and when you get ready to upgrade some components start with the wheelset.
> 
> ...


That's a good looking bike! I love mine. I keep saying I'm going to post some pictures and as soon as I get a chance I will.


----------



## Lenahaad (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah brilliant! i am also new to this site and have been drawn to it thanks to moving over from the road stuff. 
I am also waiting with my heart in my mouth for the store to call to let me know that the x-cal 2012 is in store and waiting for me! Can't wait! 
Shame they do not have an 18 or 18.5 inch frame... still looking forward to giving it a go on the rough stuff!


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Whoa, that does not look anything like the pics that I have seen.........that is much better. All the pics so far have not shown the top, I thought it was mostly black before seeing your pictures. I may just have to break down and get a new bike this year! If you don't mind, what does it weigh? and how are the brakes?


----------



## Footer (Sep 23, 2011)

*XCal v. Superfly v. Stumpjumper*

I'm looking at this, too, but also the Superfly and Spec. Stumpjumper.

I like the longer wheelbase of the XCal - I'm 6'2" and most of my height is in my torso, so I think it's a good idea to have my seat a little further from my hands. The Treks are 2-3 cm longer than the Stumpjumper.

The SJ seems to weigh less than the XCal and has better components - tough decision.

Did you look at the Superfly as well? Seems to be the XCal but with the lighter carbon frame?


----------



## davidrode (Nov 7, 2009)

Shimano deore


----------



## Cudaah (Sep 21, 2010)

Very Nice. How much does it weight?


----------



## Lenahaad (Sep 15, 2011)

Apologies for not commenting sooner on the X-Cal 2012... what a bike! I have been all over the place with it and it is magnificent on it all. After 160 miles or so I started hearing some squealing from the rear cassette, but a quick tighten of the cassette and the squeal was gone, spokes needed tightening as well as headset and back out on the soft slippery stuff... and then a good ol' bike bath after every ride to keep the crud from building up!

Only gripe is the G2 rotors which make a hell of a noise under slow braking when cold and the handle bars were a little long so cut ½ inch of either side – great bit of kit!
Saddle is hugely uncomfortable after the roadie Selle Italia Carbon Flow SLR. So have bought a 2012 Selle Italia Max SLR Gel Flow to see how that goes.
Reba RL are easy to tune and provide fantastic control v feedback.
X7 derailleur is more than enough for trails, road and MTB tracks – has worked a treat with no issues at all.

Can't stop riding it, what joy, what control, what a feeling of invincibility... what a bike. Thank you GF and Trek - absolutely stunning bike – I look forward to hitting the snow with it.... might need some different tires though  !


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

The bike weighs 28.5 lbs. well I've had trouble out of mine so far. I've put 30 miles on it so far and it's been in the shop twice. On one of my 18 mile rides my middle chain ring bent a tooth. Well SRAM sent a replacement, LBS put it on fast and no charge. The next time I went out I was 3 miles into a 6 mile loop when this time my little chain ring bent a tooth and snapped my chain. (had to push out 3 miles 😜) I called LBS and they talked to SRAM and we r waiting to see what happens. That being said. I LOVE my bike, it is great and super fast. Going to race it next year. I did cut the bars down to 26 3/4" which made a big difference in the feel. Also got some lizard skin Logo grips and chain stay protector. I hope that SRAM does me right which I think that they will. I'll keep you posted on the out come. I don't hold the problems against the bike. It's buy it all over again.


----------



## Lenahaad (Sep 15, 2011)

centershot said:


> Whoa, that does not look anything like the pics that I have seen.........that is much better. All the pics so far have not shown the top, I thought it was mostly black before seeing your pictures. I may just have to break down and get a new bike this year! If you don't mind, what does it weigh? and how are the brakes?


Sorry to hear about the issues.
Please do - it would be interesting to know what they believe the cause of the issue is.


----------



## Lenahaad (Sep 15, 2011)

*Appologies...*



Lenahaad said:


> Sorry to hear about the issues.
> Please do - it would be interesting to know what they believe the cause of the issue is.


... that comment was directed at Graysku11.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

Update: just picked my bike up from LBS. First let me say SRAM is a AWSOME company!!!!!!!!! Like I said in a earlier post my chain ring has bent twice. Well SRAM not only replaced the whole crank this time but UPGRADED me two steps up from a S1000 crank to a X-9 CRANK!!!!!( No questions asked) Now in my opinion that is AWSOME and SRAM needs a shout out!!! They went above and beyond the call of duty!!! The new crank looks and feels awsome!!! Thanks SRAM.... U got my future business.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

How much does the X caliber sell for? I read somewhere 1399 and on trek.com its 1540? I have some interest also in the bike. Maybe sell my liquid 55 for a 29er. thanks for the pics looks alot better than the catalog pics.


----------



## Graysku11 (Aug 30, 2011)

I paid $1399 for mine at LBS and had them to throw in a cheap pair of platforms (like the ones that's on the cobia) for free.


----------



## JAMHAM (Nov 4, 2012)

I am a beginner. Rode BMX back in the day. Buying an x-cal it will be my first mountain bike. Looking forward to getting out on the trails. Any advise for a FNG. I been researching everything to do mountain biking but I'm on my own with this one none of my friends are intrested.
Maybe some advise on anything I should make sure I get before I leave the shop with the bike so can still get a deal (already have a helmet).
Thanks!


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

JAMHAM said:


> I am a beginner. Rode BMX back in the day. Buying an x-cal it will be my first mountain bike. Looking forward to getting out on the trails. Any advise for a FNG. I been researching everything to do mountain biking but I'm on my own with this one none of my friends are intrested.
> Maybe some advise on anything I should make sure I get before I leave the shop with the bike so can still get a deal (already have a helmet).
> Thanks!


Tubeless and clipless pedals and shoes


----------

